# high fluctuating idle



## jmunsey (Jan 10, 2014)

my 2004 Nissan sentra SE-R Spec V has a high fluctuating idle between 2.5 and 3.2 rpms and only when I push in the clutch. other than that I have no idea, replaced mass air flow (MAF) and idle air control (IAC) and still doing the same exact thing. seriously don't want to take my car into a shop because everyone knows they are going to get you for something else on top of the actual issue... please help me out!!!!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

jmunsey said:


> my 2004 Nissan sentra SE-R Spec V has a high fluctuating idle between 2.5 and 3.2 rpms and only when I push in the clutch. other than that I have no idea, replaced mass air flow (MAF) and idle air control (IAC) and still doing the same exact thing. seriously don't want to take my car into a shop because everyone knows they are going to get you for something else on top of the actual issue... please help me out!!!!


have you pulled any codes?


----------

